# Beelitz Military Hospital - Germany April 2008



## lilli (May 17, 2008)

Beelitz Military Hospital was built in the late 1890’s for the recuperation of injured soldiers and was built in 4 large sections and these included hydrotherapy, surgery, psychiatric care and even a rifle range!

In 1916, Adolf Hitler recuperated at Beelitz after being wounded in the leg during World War I

Before the end of WWII it was in use by the German Army after the War was over it was taken over by the Soviet Arm as it fell on the Eastern side of Berlin and Germany. This is made most evident by the statue in front of the administration and hydrotherapy blocks, who is a soldier wearing a medal carrying a gun and a stretcher.

After the fall of the wall and communism in Germany the Military hospital was slowly would down with the last Soviet Military patient leaving in 1995, the last buildings to be abandoned were the surgery and the psychiatric ward.

Some of the buildings have found further use, a large block is now home to a centre which cares for people suffering from Parkinson’s and Coma’s, another small block is now a hotel (which is very nice) and a former gate house is now an ice cream parlour!

When we were walking around we saw quite a few other people having a look and also saw some signs of development, with the tower already redeveloped, a lot of the grounds are being cleared to make way for the redevelopment of the other buildings due to be complete in 2013.








































































96%!!!



More here


----------



## Urban Mole (May 17, 2008)

Wow nice place there, good report.



lillimouse said:


>



Where did this go?


----------



## silverstealth (May 17, 2008)

Beautifully Captured..


----------



## mr_bones (May 17, 2008)

Truly amazing!


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2008)

Gorgeous building. What a grand and imposing staircase! Excellent explore and photos.


----------



## lilli (May 18, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Where did this go?



Sadly nowhere!! It looks like they were connecting cut and cover tunnels at one point (maybe used for shelter in Wars too??) But sadly they were blocked both ends ... also they were midgey heaven  making the look into them pretty quick!!


----------



## fire*fly (May 18, 2008)

that place looks great, I bet it was a fun explore in the sunshine too...thanks for sharing


----------



## Peg11 (Feb 23, 2009)

A really brilliant set of photos... all the remainingl tiles and bits and peices are captured wonderfully. If I'd seen that staircase I know I would've done a little wee, it is beautiful!


----------

